# DIY Rustic Pot hanger



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's nice----very nice-------someone here will know the proper name for the wood harness fittings---


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The are things one buys at auction for 25 bucks and sells for 12. :laughing: They are Hames.


----------



## Devz (Apr 16, 2014)

I think it looks great. very different!


----------



## jharris79 (Jan 31, 2014)

I like it a lot, makes it look very country style


----------

